# Why do they hate???



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

So my 10 year old wanted to run the GTO in the local car cruise parade last night. Any car over 20 years old qualifies, but they also accept "specialty" cars of interest including late model Mustangs, Camaros, Vettes, and of course anything more exotic than a 911. Considering, the GTO was a limited production vehicle with the same small block as the Vettes, and produced in smaller numbers than the vettes, mustangs, etc & the near show room condition of our GTO, the organizers approved us. 

As we drove the route, we heard a few people yell "are you lost?", "Why?", "Nice Rental", and the one that actually pissed me off "nice Grand Prix!". WTH! These cars were produced in similar numbers to the modern Shelby GT500. There was almost as many 2004 Vettes produced as the total 3 year production of the GTO! I've actually rented a Mustang from Enterprise! Never seen a Goat in a rental fleet! And excuse me, but a Grand Prix? WTF is wrong with that moron????


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

I had people ask "where is the rebel flag?" or "is that the dukes of hazard car?"

I then tell them it's same color, but it not a charger. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

A little of topic but I had this happen to me at a car show. This guy walked up to my car and asked how long it took me to put the engine in the Grand Prix. I just looked at him in disgust and walked away. I'll never understand some people.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

Funny thing though, we will have the last laugh. It’s usually best to be under estimated. The late model gto will stomp the c*** out of most other vehicles of that era. So NBD guys.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Pontiacs have always been looked down down their nose on by people who have not experienced them first hand. The name GTO did not become iconic by losing races to Chevys, Fords and Mopars. Just smile, wave and know your in on a little secret they are'nt, it's good to be underestimated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Real car people know. Some cars like the Buick Grand National is still a total blank to most but car guys know it was a potent car with a limited production.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol, seen some real head shakers at local cruises, still don't consider Fox body Mustangs or anything after that a "cruiser" unless it runs 9's or better but agree that late model GTO's are worthy.

Maybe I'm biased :lol:. 

Last big cruise I went to had a Granada, Pinto, Gremlin and some odd stuff you just don't see anymore. Truthfully I appreciate them all and I usually don't ridicule the cars unless they've been modified from the JC Whitney catalog or aisle 7 at Autozone.

We usually critique the spectators more than the participants :rofl:.


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

It'd be different if there wasn't 20-30 post Fox Mustangs in the cruise... Or 30-40 C5s& C6s... Or new Chargers, Challengers & Camaros, not to mention the flippin' Saturn Sky!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

Forgot about the SRT Neon that was there too!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry man, but I did laugh at some of the comments that were made. "Nice rental"? I never heard that one before. :rofl: Look man, haters gonna hate. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

Like I said, the only one that really pissed me off was the "Nice Grand Prix!" That one is still stuck in my craw!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tell them they drive a nice Lemans. It's ridiculous. Some people think the piece of machinery has DNA. I had one guy tell me he had a REAL GTO. I asked him where his Ferarri was. He walked away pissed while I was smiling at him.


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

Ferrari! Awesome! That is so priceless & true. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

lol, Grand Prix? Usually it's Cavalier or G6. Mine was called a G6 once. I just shook my head and walked away.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

I had a guy tailgate me last week only to pull into the same pizza shop and walk in right behind me. now here comes the good stuff, on tv was the movie waynes world rob lowe drives a 66 GTO in the movie. my tailgating "friend" says to me now that's a real GTO!!! not like your car, your car is not a real GTO!!! I looked at him shook my head and said no sir your wrong I can show you my title where it says Pontiac GTO. so im sure it is a GTO. then told him to stop hating me because his wife wont let him have one.

but the thing I hate most is being called a "ricer" an admin from a GTO group called me that cause I posted a video of me doing a burn out. I also have a 1974 GTO from what I hear those aren't real GTO's either......


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Peculiar*

Peculiar. I'll bet the guy got indignant at your comment! I'll bet the idjit was driving a "ricer", himself! Pitiful.  Strange, too, about the administrator????


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

I had a corvette and now I own a GTO. I am kicking myself in the ars because back in 04 I had a chance to own one of these beuties and I passed it up. I can say this with out a doubt the GTO is a much classier car than the Corvette. Better interiors better display hell better seats. Over all the quality of the GTO is heads and shoulders over the Corvette. Now if they could have only fit a bigger tire on that damn thing :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why The Pontiac GTO Is A Future Classic


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

I find this odd. I live in the northeast and people seem to love my '65 coupe. I cant go to the local Sunoco station to fuel up without having someone compliment my car, have some knowledge of the gto, or tell me a story about one they had or a friend'or relatives gto back in the day...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

7d4gto said:


> I had a guy tailgate me last week only to pull into the same pizza shop and walk in right behind me. now here comes the good stuff, on tv was the movie waynes world rob lowe drives a 66 GTO in the movie. my tailgating "friend" says to me now that's a real GTO!!! not like your car, your car is not a real GTO!!! I looked at him shook my head and said no sir your wrong I can show you my title where it says Pontiac GTO. so im sure it is a GTO. then told him to stop hating me because his wife wont let him have one.
> 
> but the thing I hate most is being called a "ricer" an admin from a GTO group called me that cause I posted a video of me doing a burn out. I also have a 1974 GTO from what I hear those aren't real GTO's either......


I'll never understand that kind of mentality. Especially the "ricer" comments about a GM car imported from Australia. Just shows the level of intellect. You just have to consider the source I guess :confused clueless lol.

And as far as your 74, I checked out your picture gallery and it looks like you are doing a full blown resto on that one. Is that a factory Black GTO? Hatchback or not? Gotta be a rare one if its factory black. Is that a 350 on the stand or are you going bigger?

And I gotta ask about the street rod in the back too!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

rickm said:


> I find this odd. I live in the northeast and people seem to love my '65 coupe. I cant go to the local Sunoco station to fuel up without having someone compliment my car, have some knowledge of the gto, or tell me a story about one they had or a friend'or relatives gto back in the day...


That's because being on the 2004-2006 section of the forum we're talking about the new age GTO not the classic. Sadly the biggest reason I think for the disdain is old age. I'm 63 so I understand it a little but most of the bitter comments are by old fogies that want to relive their youth, have the same fashion sense of when they graduated high school and can't believe the Beatles broke up. Younger people without that baggage seem to love it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I get more hate in my C5Z. People keep calling it my mid live crisis car but I was 28 when I bought it.


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> I'll never understand that kind of mentality. Especially the "ricer" comments about a GM car imported from Australia. Just shows the level of intellect. You just have to consider the source I guess :confused clueless lol.
> 
> And as far as your 74, I checked out your picture gallery and it looks like you are doing a full blown resto on that one. Is that a factory Black GTO? Hatchback or not? Gotta be a rare one if its factory black. Is that a 350 on the stand or are you going bigger?
> 
> And I gotta ask about the street rod in the back too!


not to hijack the thread>>> the 74 is not a hatch back .. too bad huh? 
also the original color was maroon' black was a special order color in 1974! non the less its a real GTO 4 speed and that is the original block .30 over with custom dome top pistons.. no one builds Pontiac 350's but me I guess! lol
I need to add more recent photos soon. The rod in the background ....my buddys 1929 354 HEMI model A coupe... scary fast........smh youtube user name 7d4gto a lot of videos there...


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

AZgoat said:


> I had a corvette and now I own a GTO. I am kicking myself in the ars because back in 04 I had a chance to own one of these beuties and I passed it up. I can say this with out a doubt the GTO is a much classier car than the Corvette. Better interiors better display hell better seats. Over all the quality of the GTO is heads and shoulders over the Corvette. Now if they could have only fit a bigger tire on that damn thing :lol:


You speak truth! When I was shopping for my GTO a few months ago, a stealership had a GTO & a C6, both were 2006 models. I could not believe the low-rent build quality of the C6, but then looking at the GTO, for half the price, made the C6 look more Chevette than Corvette.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Between me and my family, we've owned several GTO's. A 65, 66, 67, 68, 70, 71. Also a 62 Bonneville, 64 Grand Prix, and a 66 2+2. I must admit I was not a fan of the new GTO when it was released. It did look exactly like a Grand Prix, and it had very minimalist styling cues. I can't remember if the first ones came with hood scoops or not, and the engine was kind of anemic. I travel a lot, and I could also tell it was a Holden Monaro, as a commando friend of mine had one in Brisbane. So I thought, "Here is the re-birth of the classic AMERICAN muscle car...made in Australia and ugly, with an underwhelming engine." So again not a fan.

I would later change my mind, but that's what I thought at the time.

Eventually they snazzed it up a bit, and the thing was a really fast with the new motor. One night I was talking with daddy and a bunch of car guys when one rolled past. They were mocking it, standard "not a real GTO" stuff". One of them said "looks just like a Grand Am" or something.

So I said what about those real GTOs. The 64, 65 models. Everybody agreed they were the real deal. Didn't they look just like a Tempest or a Lemans though I asked. Well yeah, but...that was different they said. So to me the new GTO was exactly what the original GTO was. A car that looked exactly like a normal boring Pontiac, only it had a sticker in the side view mirror that read

"objects in mirror are probably losing"

I'm a fan now. Having said that, I can see why your car was jeered at the show. As a military man, I've been to shows around the world. In America, I never understand why at a classic car show the Corvette Club always shows up, demands precedence of placement, wants to park together, and mostly drive newer, say 2000 and up, cars. Who comes to a car show to see a car that sits next to them in a parking lot at work? A 67 Stingray I understand. A 2014 Stingray I understand. But 2010 Grand Sport? I couldn't care less. I'd rather go look at a 64 Plymouth Sport Fury convertible. Most people at the show feel the same way, but the corvettes just keep showing up. That's how it is with the new GTO I think. People just haven't accepted it for the car it really is yet. And Americans are lazy and fickle too. They need to have a new GTO featured in the next Fast and the Furious movie or have Special Agent Gibbs drive one on NCIS. That would probably make it cool to America, cause a celebrity drives it or its on a tv show.


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

Darth,

I'm glad you pointed out the LeMans/ GTO connection to your dad & his compadres! As Svede pointed out the only REAL GTOs are not Pontiacs, they are Ferraris, which is where GM stole the name from. GTO stands for Grand Turismo Omligato, which is Italian for homologated. It is a designation for a certain class of race cars that needed to be produced & sold to the public as a street legal car in at least a small production run to qualify for the series. To my knowledge, the only real GTOs were the 62-64 Ferrari GTO 250 & the 84-86 Ferrari GTO 288. The Pontiac GTO, of any generation, is a cheap poser with a sticker! At least the 04-06 is a legitimate GT car, which the original really was not. Ultimately though, it's a name, let's get over it! We can't drive a name.

I would not have entered the annual cruise if it wasn't for the long standing tradition of ANY Mustang, Camaro, Firebird/TA, Corvette, Prowler or Viper of any year being allowed in with out approval... And with approval they allow a lot of modern 300, Challengers & Chargers in. I had to get approval as well. The guy asked what was so special about it? I said "They were made for only 3 years, & in that 3 year run they made a total about the same as the production run of the 2004 Corvette, which you allow no questions asked. Never mind the fact that everyone & their mother has a Mustang!" So I was approved. I could have taken my first gen Miata with no challenges, but there's nuthin' special about that thing! Personally I'd rather see a parade of new GTOs than the cadre of late 70's Caprices/Impalas that show up... Hell, I'd rather see a parade of RVs than that!

I couldn't disagree with you more about the Grand Prix similarities. The only thing that is truly similar is the Kidney grills, in which case, the 05-06 look more GP-ish than the '04. And I hate those hood scoops! Its like Aunt Erma drew "angry eyebrows" on her forehead. Those scoops & the throttle-by-wire are the reasons I demanded a 2004. Making up the power difference is far easier than living with that system, my opinion of course. I think the Challenger is a better looking car, but the GTO is a far better car in every other respect, and it's much better looking than the Womper Room/ Fisher Price styling of every other Pontiac made after the mid-80s, including the Firebirds. The build quality &styling on the GTO is so superior to anything GM made in the US, that I'd say it's not a "poor man's" 4-seat Vette, it's a bargain BMW M6...Anyway, I digress. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

When I say it looked just like a Grand Am I was exaggerating, but I understand your points. What I should have said was it didn’t look really any different. To the Average Joe it looked just like any other Pontiac. To the enthusiast you could see the differences, but to Jim Citzen it just looked BORING. Considering the new Mustangs conjured up memories of the 68 ‘stangs, the proposed Camaro took obvious styling cues from the 69’ models of the same name. And the concept Challenger was retro cool. So when the GTO, the original car that started it all, was finally released people were expecting something awesome from GM’s “excitement division”. 

Instead, what they got was the most plain looking car of the bunch. Granted, it could then , and still can now, smoke nearly every model in the competitions lineup, but it looked like a librarian. Not a sexy librarian who can take off her glasses and shake out her hair, a regular boring librarian. Maybe if they retro styled it after the 68 and 69 models or made a limited edition Carousel Red Judge edition…I don’t know. Maybe if they made it a futuristic looking car, like the Genesis coupe or an XKR Jaguar with obvious Pontiac styling.

“The New GTO from Pontiac. If your dads was a tiger, this one’s a saber tooth.” They could have someone singing the old GTO song with updated music and lyrics incorporating the car in the background. Like “Little GTO…really looking fine…fuel injection and 6 speed…and a 365…” all while showing the car power sliding, burning rubber, shifting gears, blowing past hot chicks looking down at it over their sunglasses in obvious aroused approval. And then finish with it power sliding up next to a 1964 model of the same color as the music says “turn it on , wind it up blow it out GTO” and the announcer saying. GTO…The Legend is Reborn.”

That would have been utterly awesome. Instead, I can’t even remember a commercial for it. I barely remember any advertising at all. I know the whole story behind why, and how come they went with the Monaro and the reasons for what they did, but its still sad thinking about what might have been. 

I guess the new GTO was like high school. You got the cheerleader, the homecoming queen, the bad girl and the girl who was on the debate squad. The girl on the debate squad might have been absolutely phenomenal in the back seat of your car. She could have done things that made your eyes cross and caused you to nearly pass out. But everybody still looks at the cheerleader, homecoming queen, and bad girl, i.e. Camaro, Mustang, and challenger. Their loss in my opinion, but that’s just the way it is. It’s up to people like us to keep the Pontiac torch burning and to educate people on how awesome these cars are, cause they ain’t making any more.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I get more hate in my C5Z. People keep calling it my mid live crisis car but I was 28 when I bought it.


I just had the same thing happen to me not too long ago, someone looked at the GTO and said I was going through a mid life crisis, then I told him I've owned it for nearly 20 years. He didn't know what to say.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

people who have never driven or owned a Pontiac will never understand our passion for them...I drive mine as much as i am able in the summer, often to do estimates and to meetings. Had a guy tell me "you must be rolling in it (money)", promptly told him i did every lick of work on the car myself, and showed him a pic of what it looked like when it got dropped in my driveway. Then explained , i am proud to drive it as i did not build it to sit in my garage under a cover and i pay the same attention to detail on my construction jobs. Got his job and a referral to another.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Happens to me all the time. I go to CarCraft summer Nationals in St. Paul, MN every year and always get comments like "spectator parking is the other way" Then I just drown out the idiots with my exhaust. I go there to see the old hot rods like everyone else but its actually cheaper to register than it is to go as a spectator for three days, plus you have a "home base" if you wanna head back to the car and sit in some chairs for a while. This year someone even registered a Nissan GTR and almost nobody stopped to look at it. Those who did asked "why is there an altima at Car Craft?" Nobody seemed to realize or care that it was a $100,000 car. Next year I'll be taking my 86 IROC-Z camaro with 500hp Holley Stealth Ram injected 400 and I'm sure I'll get even more negative comments.

Just gotta shrug it off I guess!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I just had the same thing happen to me not too long ago, someone looked at the GTO and said I was going through a mid life crisis, then I told him I've owned it for nearly 20 years. He didn't know what to say.


Nothing wrong with a mid-life crisis. I figure I'm going to have a permanent one.....


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

Darth said:


> When I say it looked just like a Grand Am I was exaggerating, but I understand your points. What I should have said was it didn’t look really any different. To the Average Joe it looked just like any other Pontiac. To the enthusiast you could see the differences, but to Jim Citzen it just looked BORING. Considering the new Mustangs conjured up memories of the 68 ‘stangs, the proposed Camaro took obvious styling cues from the 69’ models of the same name. And the concept Challenger was retro cool. So when the GTO, the original car that started it all, was finally released people were expecting something awesome from GM’s “excitement division”.
> 
> Instead, what they got was the most plain looking car of the bunch. Granted, it could then , and still can now, smoke nearly every model in the competitions lineup, but it looked like a librarian. Not a sexy librarian who can take off her glasses and shake out her hair, a regular boring librarian. Maybe if they retro styled it after the 68 and 69 models or made a limited edition Carousel Red Judge edition…I don’t know. Maybe if they made it a futuristic looking car, like the Genesis coupe or an XKR Jaguar with obvious Pontiac styling.
> 
> ...


the ads you missed

2004 Pontiac GTO commercial - YouTube


2004 Pontiac GTO TV Commercial Ad - YouTube


2004 Pontiac Ad Trying to catch a GTO - YouTube


----------



## 66 in OZ (Aug 16, 2013)

Torrid said:


> Darth,
> 
> At least the 04-06 is a legitimate GT car, which the original really was not. Ultimately though, it's a name, let's get over it! We can't drive a name.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Not sure what you mean by a legitimate GT Car? 04-06's are a two door version of a family car with a larger engine. How is this any different to the original GTO's?

Nevertheless, if I ever buy a car to be popular, somebody please shoot me:shutme


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

still one of my favorites...

top gear vauxhall monaro - Bing Videos

Bill


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I was staging against a Mustang GT Friday night at the local drag strip and the announcer says "What is that, a Grand Prix?". I did beat the mustang. He got the jump on me as did most of the cars, but my car pulls very strong once I get past the tire spin and over took him.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Some people are simply dumba**es. Years ago I was riding my Kawasaki sport bike and stopped in a SC country store for a soft drink. A couple of the resident necks were lounging about and eyeballing my bike. The wittier of the two challenged me on the selection of my brand of motorcycle and asked why I hadn't bought a Harley. Having nothing against Harleys, but resenting his tone I replied "Because I can ride that bike to Shoneys, have breakfast and ride home in the time it would take you to start your Harley".
He bowed up as if I'd just insulted his momma and retorted with his best come-back "Shee-it!" 
Curious if I was correct in my surmise, I asked what model Harley he owned. Not quite quick enough to come up with a model name, he admitted he didn't have one.
Some people are just jealous of what you have - regardless of what it may be - and they express it by denigrating your possession.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> That's because being on the 2004-2006 section of the forum we're talking about the new age GTO not the classic. Sadly the biggest reason I think for the disdain is old age. I'm 63 so I understand it a little but most of the bitter comments are by old fogies that want to relive their youth, have the same fashion sense of when they graduated high school and can't believe the Beatles broke up. Younger people without that baggage seem to love it.


oh, ok. sorry. to be honest I don't know much about them except they have a nice runnin motor. the appeal of a classic gto to me besides the car itself, is the times they were produced. the war, the music, the style changes in everyday life. a lot was goin on back then. "the times they are a changin".ya know?


----------



## KarliniSmeagol11 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Why do the love what they do not know?*

I cannot top any of the posts here - but to say a young lady in my office asked - --why does your car sound so "mean" - what is that? atriot:


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

Who cares what they say most of them probably wish it were theirs or they are dumba$$ ford men


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

you know its funny, there are an equal amout of pepole out there that understand what this car is as there are fools who know nothing, i own both a 65 corvette and a 70 chevelle 454, i love both those cars and drive them as much as i can, one of my favorate is the 65 GTO in any trim, since i was not going to be able to by a 65 without selling one of the others i did the next best thing and found a one owner 06 And yes its a real GTO, how can it not be considered a real GTO. this car is the most underestimated car built, its such a shame they were only built for 3 years, i believe there would have been much more to come, im a car guy always have been, and these GTO's are every bit as exciting as classics, what i love about it is this, i can twist the key and drive it every day, anywhere, with the corvette or the chevelle i need an entouroge for any great distance, and this little GTO will suprise anything that wants to play, I did suprise a new C7 the other night but mostly because i had a better reaction time. suprised myself. screw those who just dont get it.


----------



## ybodyfan (Jul 11, 2010)

AZgoat said:


> I can say this with out a doubt the GTO is a much classier car than the Corvette.


That's certainly a matter of opinion. Put a 2006 GTO and a 2006 Z06 side-by-side, and ask the average car guy which one he'd rather have parked in his garage. What do you think 95 out of 100 would say??
Not talking about build quality, talking about performance and desirability. You know; the things we buy GTO's and Corvette's for!

I'd be curious to know what Corvette you owned, that you'd think a Holden GTO has more "class" (whatever that is)??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure 'classier' is really the word he meant to use. Having owned both, I understand what he was trying to say but I'll take the virtually any of the newer 'vettes over a 04-06 GTO. Admittedly, I owned a 1984 C4. I actually would chose my 2005 GTO over that one but it wouldn't have anything to do with 'class'.


----------



## dHLOL (Apr 29, 2015)

This car is/was amazing. I picked up mine for $28,000. 400 Hp for $28,000!? This is unbelievable especially when it would take a car like the $63,000 Lexus IS to get close to it's numbers.


----------

